# 240 Supply in Awning



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

How do you provide a 240v supply for appliances in the awning? I have an extension lead via a circuit breaker but the trailing lead is a bit of a nuisance. I fancy an external socket in the gas locker but should I be concerned about safety? It is of course ventilated at the bottom and the socket would be at the top.

Any suggestions?

Graham


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Every time you insert a mains plug into a socket there is a flash as connection is made 8O 
Need I say anymore??? :wink: 
Try another locker Please


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If your hook up point is on the awning side of your van one option is to buy a right angled socket with a euro socket on the exterior, then use a euro plug adaptor to plug stuff in.










Be aware though, that there will be no cut out protection as it is before the circuit breakers in the van.

Pete


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could fit a weather proof socket on the outside wall, something like this

click here for socket

Or an ordinary socket in a locker, but please NOT in the gas locker 8O 8O 8O

Trevor


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys it just confirms my thoughts.

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We use an extension lead up through the heki, across the roof and down under the van.

But I really like Peejay's idea, any idea who stocks them?


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I like Peejays idea too but ours is on the opposite side. Going to look at Screwfix for one like trevs to fix underneath the van to the floor.

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I think this will do the job from Screwfix. The camping store one look good but its not a surface mount.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> We use an extension lead up through the heki, across the roof and down under the van.
> 
> But I really like Peejay's idea, any idea who stocks them?


Reimo supply them, part no 82030...

http://www.reimo.com/en/82030-cee_winkelkupplung/

You should be able to get them via UK Reimo outlet CMC...

http://www.conceptmulti-car.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=4

Pete


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Got this one yesterday from screwfix. fitting it today on underside of floor. Supplied from switched socket inside M/H wardrobe.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Problem solved then Graham....  

I personally like the option Peejay suggested. I made up a twin 16a. blue caravan outlets to allow two vans on the one extension lead. 

Ray.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Problem solved then Graham....
> 
> I personally like the option Peejay suggested. I made up a twin 16a. blue caravan outlets to allow two vans on the one extension lead.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray,

I like that one too, but its the wrong side of the van.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Graham.
But it would only need a short lead, something like a multiblock passed under the van.

Ray.

Like this....................


----------



## oasc1966 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Electrical 240 v socket for use in awning*

Some years ago when we were caravanners and living in Germany, I purchased and fitted a 240v power out socket into the awning side of my caravan. Visually it is very similar to the 240v power in socket that we all know. Power was taken direct from the power in socket on the opposite side of the van. With sensible use, the power out socket never caused us any problems. That was back in the 70s and electrical systems have moved on of course. I am still looking for a power out socket for myself to repeat the exercise on my Hymer 694. Hope that helps.
Keith


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every American RV we have ever seen has had at least one, sometimes two outlets and a TV point outside under the awning.

Ray.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Yes Graham.
> But it would only need a short lead, something like a multiblock passed under the van.
> 
> Ray.
> ...


Your right Ray but its a lot of fittings. I think this will be handy and easier to use. Horses for courses I suppose.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

trevorf said:


> You could fit a weather proof socket on the outside wall, something like this
> 
> click here for socket
> 
> Trevor


Thats what i've got, needed something to fill a hole that i'd made in the side of the van  , and this fitts the bill nicely, and no costly repair!

i'll be more careful in the future, there's only so many outside sockets you can get away with!


----------

